# Biocube 29, mods?



## Vitale21 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello i just bought a biocube 29 and i need a good skimmer and pump. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f20/how-build-refuge-29g-biocube-519.html
AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 for Biocube 29 HQI - YouTube


----------

